
The Lesser Known Git Pro Tips - adymitruk
https://adaptechsolutions.net/git-pro-tips/
======
chmaynard
Can anyone spot the error in this command?

    
    
      $ git config --global format.pretty="format:%Cred%h%Creset -%C(yellow)%d%Creset %C(white)%s%Creset %C(yellow)(%cr) %C(bold blue)<%an>%Creset"
    

error: invalid key

~~~
adymitruk
Good eye. Should be corrected now.

